# Where to seek help re: filing US federal return as a foreign national



## BeninUSA (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm an Australian citizen currently living in the USA (I am a US resident for tax purposes). 
My tax situation isn't particularly complicated, however I do have an investment in commercial property back in Australia, along with a superannuation account, and a few standard bank accounts. 
I've considered preparing my own US federal return, however the more I research the requirements for declaring foreign finances the more woefully confused I am regarding all of the forms and regulations. I have very limited knowledge and literacy when it comes to finance and tax laws, and to be honest I'd rather pay an accountant to prepare my return than spend hours tearing my hair out trying to understand all the rules. Reading about the draconian penalties for erroneous filing is also very concerning. 
I'm looking for advice on where to get help for preparing my federal return. I am more than willing to pay an accountant to prepare the return, I just want to make sure I'm in compliance with all of the complex regulations. Should I be consulting with one of the 'big 4' firms? Or perhaps a CPA who specializes in international tax? Any advice to point me in the right direction would be much appreciated... Specific recommendations are also welcome (as long as it's within forum rules?)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You don't indicate where you are in the US, but you may want to look into working with an enrolled agent. This is someone certified by the IRS to deal with tax matters, including (if it should become necessary) being able to represent you in a tax court or before the IRS. NAEA | Powering America's Tax Experts - and click in the upper right corner on "Find an EA" to inquire about EAs in your are. (Use the advanced search feature to see their specialties - including international tax.)

Going with a Big 4 firm is guaranteed to cost you an arm and a leg. A CPA will work, too, though make sure whoever you use has some knowledge of international rules. (Many don't.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BeninUSA (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks Bev for the advice. I am currently living in Florida, however I would be willing to work with anyone in the US to prepare my return. 
The NAEA resource looks like a good one - although it appears there are no accountants local to me who specialize in resident aliens / foreign tax matters. So working with someone in a different state may be the way to go. 
Interestingly, I found the following opinion on stackexchange (quoted here since I am unable to post links as a new member):



> Besides money and time lost, it is pretty clear that most tax advisors are not well versed in non-resident taxes.
> It seems that their main clients are either US residents or H1B workers (who are required to file as residents).
> 
> 
> ...


So it seems the IRS has set us up with an impossible task... How can we possibly remain compliant to all of the regulations when not even the accounts understand them? 

I'm all for the IRS cracking down on fat cat millionaires hiding their fortunes in offshore accounts, but the complexity of all this regulation certainly creates a lot of pain for the rest of us who are just trying to stay within the law.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One small caveat, though, in relation to tax preparers and legal advisors in general:

US law (including tax law) is not cut and dried, black and white. Yes, there are out and out "mistakes" that can happen on tax filings. But when it comes to things not specifically covered in the law (like just about any foreign issues or accounts), you're always dealing with "interpretations."

I am certified as a CPA, though I am not licensed and so don't bother with the continuing ed requirements. Did my tour with one of the Big 8 (at that time) accounting firms, and even they work primarily with "interpretations" when it comes to the tricky stuff, like foreign financial instruments. And then there are the interpretations of the various international tax treaties, which notably fail to address much in the way of specifics. (Just try reading one of those treaties next time you can't get to sleep....)

Kind of the long way of saying that there is no one right or wrong way to prepare any given set of returns. The main thing is to make sure you disclose everything and make a visible "good faith effort" in how you treat the peculiarities of your situation. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

